# Orijen small puppy



## joel Thompson (Aug 4, 2009)

high there,
new to the forum but i am reasearching foods at the moment.
i know its a touchy subject but here in the uk we have very little choice.

out of personal preferance i prefer to avoide foods with lots of grain fillers and i like to go for foods with as high a meat content as possable.
the problem is with alot of the foods in the uk that are below 12% fat 35% protein the meat content goes down and the filler content goes up.

as such i was planning on feeding my hog a base mix 35% royal canin light 35% hills science plan chicken light which are both in the confort range for nutrition but lower in meat content than i would like.
the rest of the mix i was thinking of beefing up a little with 5% crushed dry meal worms and dry crickets (low in fat but high in chitin which is very good for there quills acording to my vet who treats alot of wild british hogs) and 25% orijen small puppy (see below for ingreadients and analysis).

my question is this orijen looks awsome as a food and i love the fact it has no grain fillers but a little phsylium to help against constapation etc.
it is also very high in meat content which can only be good.

my question is is this mix ok.
i want to what is best for my hog with what is available so please be candid with me and offer any advice or alternatives to this mix.
the ingreadients and analysis for this food is as follows.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein (min.)	40.0%
Crude Fat (min.)	16.0%
Crude Fiber (max.)	3.0%
Moisture (max.)	10.0%
Calcium (min.)	1.5%
Calcium (max.)	1.7%
Phosphorus (min.)	1.1%
Phosphorus (max.)	1.3%
Omega-6 (min.)	2.6%
Omega-3 (min.)
DHA
EPA	1.0%
0.6%
0.3%
Carbohydrate (max.)	20.0%
Glucosamine (min.)	1400 mg/kg
Chondroitin (min.)	1200 mg/kg
Microorganisms (min.)	120M cfu/kg
BOTANICAL INCLUSIONS
Chicory root	700 mg/kg
Licorice root	500 mg/kg
Angelica root	350 mg/kg
Fenugreek	350 mg/kg
Marigold flowers	350 mg/kg
Sweet Fennel	350 mg/kg
Peppermint leaf	300 mg/kg
Chamomile flowers	300 mg/kg
Dandelion root	150 mg/kg
Summer savory	150 mg/kg
VITAMINS
Vitamin A	15 kIU/kg
Vitamin D3	2000 kIU/kg
Vitamin E	200 IU/kg
Vitamin B12	0.22 mg/kg
Thiamine	50 mg/kg
Riboflavin	40 mg/kg
Niacin	200 mg/kg
Pan. Acid	32 mg/kg
Pyridoxine	26 mg/kg
Biotin	0.83 mg/kg
Folic Acid	3 mg/kg
Choline	2700 mg/kg
Ascorbic Acid	55 mg/kg
Beta carotene	0.40 mg/kg
AMINO ACIDS
Taurine	0.3 mg/kg
T. Lysine	2.7%
T. Threonine	1.65%
T. Methionine	0.87%
T. Isoleucine	1.60%
T. Leucine	2.9%
T. Valine	1.9%
T. Arginine	2.9%
T. Phen.	1.6%
T. Histidine	0.85%
T. Cystine	0.5%
MINERALS
Sodium	0.4%
Chloride	0.6%
Potassium	0.65%
Magnesium	0.10%
Sulphur	0.4%
Manganese	27 mg/kg
Cobalt	0.47 mg/kg
Iodine	3.5 mg/kg
Selenium	0.35 mg/kg
Iron	300 mg/kg
Zinc	204 mg/kg
Copper	21 mg/kg
High in protein & low in carbohydrates, ORIJEN replicates the diet your puppy would encounter in his natural environment.
Calcium and phosphorus levels are moderate, perfectly balanced, and of natural source.
Protein from animal ingredients passed ‘fit for human consumption’, NOT plant proteins like potato or pea isolates, soy or glutens.
Long chain omega-3 (DHA, EPA) from fresh fish, NOT sunflower, flax or canola (ALA omega-3) which is not useable by dogs and cats.
Fresh chicken cartilage provides a natural, high source of glucosamine and chondroitin.
Veterinary selected botanicals soothe, nourish and tone the digestive tract while strengthening the liver.

INGREDIENTS
Fresh deboned chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal, russet potato, fresh deboned salmon (a natural source of DHA and EPA), herring meal, sweet potato, peas, fresh deboned lake whitefish, fresh deboned walleye, chicken fat (naturally preserved with vitamin E and citric acid), chicken liver, salmon meal, fresh deboned turkey, fresh whole eggs, fresh deboned herring, sun-cured alfalfa, salmon oil, chicory root, dehydrated organic kelp, pumpkin, carrots, spinach, turnip greens, apples, cranberries, saskatoon berries, black currants, choline chloride, psyllium, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile flowers, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, sea salt, vitamin supplements (vitamin A, vitamin D3, vitamin E, niacin, vitamin C, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, vitamin B5, vitamin B6, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12), mineral supplements (zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium), dried Lactobacillus acidophilus product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.
ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE BREED is formulated with a Biologically Appropriate ingredient ratio (70/30/0) of 70% meat, 30% fruit and vegetables (and 0% grain)—all slow-cooked at low temperatures (90c/195F) to retain their natural goodness.
ORIJEN’s fresh, never-frozen meats are raised or fished within our region and delivered to us daily by people we know and trust.
Unequalled in any other dry pet food, ORIJEN features a minimum of 6 fresh meats to better match the various foods Nature intended puppies to eat.
Fresh chicken and turkey cartilage provides a natural and high source of glucosamine and chondroitin.
Veterinary selected botanicals soothe, nourish and tone the digestive tract while strengthening the liver.
Omega-3 (DHA, EPA) is from fresh fish, NOT sunflower, flax or canola oils (ALA) which are ineffective in the body of a dog.

Thanks for reading,
Joel.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like you are doing good on the diet. The Orijen, while high is protein, is not a staple and shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## joel Thompson (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats great news thanks,

joel.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I didn't know that orijen was available in the UK. That's awesome. I also would not feed orijen as a staple because hedgehogs don't do as well with high protein as dogs and cats but it should be great to add variety and protein to the mix. Your mix sounds really good. You seem like you've done some background on food, so goo for you. 
It's awesome that you have a vet that treats wile hedgehogs. Good for you!! 

EDIT "goo for you" lol I meant good but I guess I can't type.


----------



## joel Thompson (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks i was little nervous about the mix and i want to feed him whats best from what is available here.
orijen has been availabkle over for while now as bengal cat owners love it and we have quite a few bengal breeders here.
so i will try this mix and see how it goes
thanks for the comments,
joel.


----------

